
UN experts say hacking of Bezos phone suggests effort to influence news coverage - mzs
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-n-experts-say-hacking-of-bezoss-phone-suggests-effort-to-influence-news-coverage-11579704647
======
pryce
Motherboard (Vice) has the FTI report [1].

[1] [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74v34/saudi-arabia-
hacke...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74v34/saudi-arabia-hacked-jeff-
bezos-phone-technical-report)

~~~
dang
That article looks like it contains better and more information, so let's go
with that thread instead.

Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22122779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22122779).

------
mirimir
It'd be nice if I could read it.

~~~
neonate
[http://archive.md/2OHmI](http://archive.md/2OHmI)

